# Roamios to Get SkipMode and Quickmode.



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Series 5 Roamios to get Series 6 Bolt's SkipMode, QuickMode and New Channel Logos.

TiVo is testing Mode updates in some limited markets.
There was a hint that they may not go to all markets. I hope that is not true.

TiVo said today that they are doing MODE updates that should include
QuickMode and SkipMode along with the new Channel logos.

so far, in October, I got QuickMode and new channel logs on both of my TiVo Series 4 Premier Minis (both my new and old models).

I did not yet get QuickMode or New Channel Logos in the November updates as I was told in October by TiVo.

They are doing the full Mode updates market by market, currently doing Mode Updates for Albuquerque, San Francisco and one other market. 

I am in South Florida, so I have a long time to go.
They said I would be on a Priority List. We will see. 

So in the Near future, I will have the best of the BOLT Series 6, SkipMode, QuickMode and new Channel Logos in my Series 4 Minis and my Series 5 Roamios.

If this all happens it will be great news for all of TiVos customers.
I know I will be very happy.

While we are not happy about the big price rise for $399 to $599 for lifetime service, will will be happy if and when we get eh Mode Updates.

The major reason that current customers will need to get TiVo's Series 6 Bolt for, will be for the 4K Video Streaming capability.

Bolt has a new streamlined design that may appeal to new customers, which will increase the customer base, which will be good for TiVo and for all of us.
The price jump in Lifetime Service form $399 for existing customers to $599, is an attempt to increase TiVo's Revenue as its customer base has shrunk.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

How or where did "TiVo says" this stuff -- how about some links or references?

This topic also has a history on this forum, here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534441


----------



## timbuckone (Oct 27, 2012)

i did receive a tweet from tivo on this last night


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534629

SkipMode is currently limited to San Francisco and Chicago markets. All other features are available nationwide.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534629
> 
> SkipMode is currently limited to San Francisco and Chicago markets. All other features are available nationwide.


The DMA is the "San Francisco Oakland San Jose" market. Although most San Franciscans probably don't consider the other cities worthy of mention, even though the population of San Jose is greater than that of San Francisco.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

zerdian1 said:


> I did not yet get QuickMode or New Channel Logos in the November updates as I was told in October by TiVo.
> 
> They are doing the full Mode updates market by market, currently doing Mode Updates for Albuquerque, San Francisco and one other market.
> 
> ...


I'm in East Central Florida with Roamio Pro and have QuickMode & New Channel Logos. I did a hard boot (unplug/replug) and the box updated and they appeared after 10 minutes or so as well as the press D for the HD equivalent channel.


----------



## stecho (Mar 10, 2009)

Have Roamio Pro, Live in Portland Or/SW Washington area, came home for lunch had message reporting Quickmode, Logos, and when when watching SD Tivo will display option to Watch in HD is activated. Quikmode works, Logos now in guide.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

stecho said:


> Have Roamio Pro, Live in Portland Or/SW Washington area, came home for lunch had message reporting Quickmode, Logos, and when when watching SD Tivo will display option to Watch in HD is activated. Quikmode works, Logos now in guide.


Washington, DC too.

Quick mode and logos...I don't watch SD at all so no idea about that. No skip mode, but that's expected.


----------



## Stop the Crashes (May 24, 2010)

In Chicago...now have Quickmode, HD option and logos, but not SkipMode. Sound output level on Roamio Pro seems to have been raised.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

60607 in Chicago and still no SkipMode. This is beyond aggravating.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dlfl said:


> How or where did "TiVo says" this stuff -- how about some links or references?
> 
> This topic also has a history on this forum, here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534441


It was in the Black Friday email...


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

60201 in Chicago suburbs and have Quick and Skip Mode. Got the update Monday afternoon.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

dlfl said:


> how or where did "tivo says" this stuff -- how about some links or references?
> 
> This topic also has a history on this forum, here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534441


i got the info from tivo in a phone call


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Odds Bodkins said:


> 60607 in Chicago and still no SkipMode. This is beyond aggravating.


Seriously? This is icing on the cake. We were never promised this, and a day or two is no big deal.

Plus, the TivoMargret thread indicated it would take a few days to appear even for those on the priority list. Those not on the list will take a few weeks, in all likelihood.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

CharlesH said:


> The DMA is the "San Francisco Oakland San Jose" market. Although most San Franciscans probably don't consider the other cities worthy of mention, even though the population of San Jose is greater than that of San Francisco.


IS IT REALLY?

I HAVE BEEN TO BOTH AND ALWAYS CONSIDERED SAN FRANCISCO A BIG CITY AND SAN JOSE A BIG TOWN, MORE LIKE A SUBURB.

I just did a quick check and San Francisco is about 850,000 and San Jose tops 1 million, so I stand corrected.

I would never have guessed.

At last check it was San Francisco, Albuquerque and Chicago were in the process of getting the Mode Update.
Supposedly that includes SkipMode, QuickMode and new Channel Logos.
I do not know if it is all or limited parts or the full metro area inc. suburbs.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

zerdian1 said:


> IS IT REALLY?
> 
> I HAVE BEEN TO BOTH AND ALWAYS CONSIDERED SAN FRANCISCO A BIG CITY AND SAN JOSE A BIG TOWN, MORE LIKE A SUBURB.
> 
> ...


Besides the population, the land area of SJ is FAR greater than that of SF. It's 176.53 square miles vs. 46.87.

Sources (bottoms of pages below):
http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/06/0668000.html
http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/06/0667000.html


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Seriously? This is icing on the cake. We were never promised this, and a day or two is no big deal.
> 
> Plus, the TivoMargret thread indicated it would take a few days to appear even for those on the priority list. Those not on the list will take a few weeks, in all likelihood.


It's aggravating that someone a few blocks away has it and I don't is what I'm getting at. It just sounds so cool!


----------



## nleavitt (Oct 9, 2012)

Is there a technical reason why Skip Mode is limited to 2 markets? Why wouldn't work anywhere? My understanding is that data is collected for major network and cable channel shows, which are equally available everywhere. Is this some sort of Beta Test?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No technical reason it is limited. It's national on the Bolt. We're not sure why they're limiting the rollout on the Roamio.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

How do I use it - or check for the feature??


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's obvious. If a recording has SkipMode enabled it will have a icon next to it in My Shows that looks similar to the "new" icon except that it's green and says "skip". You'd also see a banner at the start of the program announcing that SkipMode is available and the same banner appear at the start of each commercial break.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> No technical reason it is limited. It's national on the Bolt. We're not sure why they're limiting the rollout on the Roamio.


The only reason seems to be for you to go out and buy a Bolt for Santa Claus day


----------



## Stop the Crashes (May 24, 2010)

60614 in Chicago...Skip appeared tonight.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

I saw Skipmode appear on my Roamio is Oakland, CA with the icon showing for almost all primetime network shows that I recorded in from last Sunday forward. the one major exception is last night's 'the Wiz'.


----------



## beartrash (Sep 4, 2004)

I just saw Skipmode listed for a few syndicated episodes of Modern Family and the Big Bang Theory, several episodes of Saturday Night Live from the month of November (reruns and new episodes) and most prime time programs that I record.

So far, it works really well. It skips commercials that occur during commercials and it can also remove the commercials at the beginning of a recording when I program doesn't start on time.

I live in the East Bay part of the San Francisco area.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

Got Quickmode via the software update on all my Roamio models.

Surprised Tivo has done this for existing customers, since I would have bought a Bolt just to get Quickmode.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Looks like instead of being jerks about it, and avoiding backlash, they did the right thing which is better for them in the long run.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

Skip Mode in San Leandro CA. 94577


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just a thought.... I wonder if you had a bunch of primetime recordings saved and then re-ran your guided setup with one of the special zipcodes would you then have skipmode on those recordings?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

heifer624 said:


> Just a thought.... I wonder if you had a bunch of primetime recordings saved and then re-ran your guided setup with one of the special zipcodes would you then have skipmode on those recordings?


Presuming the local commercials don't throw off the timing...


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

My Roamios just got QuickMode but not SkipMode.

I got the update 20.5.6 today, it included:
QuickMode
new Channel Logos
and new feature to upgrade SD to HD.
this last one is not yet verified as my TVs do this also.

I see HD for SD on local SD stations.
I do not yet know if it is the station doing it or my TV.
It does not appear to be the TiVo, 
as there is no TiVo msg saying do I want to upgrade from SD to HD.

I watch a lot of SD programming of Classic TV shows like the Avengers and Doctor Who on Hulu Plus.
Those viewings stay in SD.
but my local SD station are all Widescreen so it could be the TV or the Station, MeTV out of West Palm Beach, Florida.


My Minis were upgraded in October.
My Roamios have been upgraded today Dec. 5th.

Now just waiting for SkipMode 
to reach my Market here in South Eastern Florida.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

I hoping that the 12/10 date for all Roamio's to get skipmode becomes a reality!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

heifer624 said:


> I hoping that the 12/10 date for all Roamio's to get skipmode becomes a reality!


I thought 12/10 was the date for the wide release of the update? That is, when everybody starts getting it?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought 12/10 was the date for the wide release of the update? That is, when everybody starts getting it?


it is the date the tivo hardware not on the priority list starts getting it there is no timeframe for the roamio to get skipmode


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

ajwees41 said:


> it is the date the tivo hardware not on the priority list starts getting it there is no timeframe for the roamio to get quickmode


This is what I'm hanging my hopes on!


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

heifer624 said:


> Just a thought.... I wonder if you had a bunch of primetime recordings saved and then re-ran your guided setup with one of the special zipcodes would you then have skipmode on those recordings?


I like the way you think!


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

heifer624 said:


> I hoping that the 12/10 date for all Roamio's to get skipmode becomes a reality!


From my several conversations with different TiVo techs and a supervisor today, it seems like the tests are still going on in San Francisco and Chicago and there must have encountered some problems.

It seems the third market, Albuquerque, has been postponed or cancelled.

I would think that the Dec 10th rollout of the mode updates is pushed back or worse yet, put off.

It is still the intention to have SkipMode.
I got the 20.5.6 update today and it did not have SkipMode. But I would guess its is all in their and just needs a patch to make it work.

So I am very hopeful.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

heifer624 said:


> I hoping that the 12/10 date for all Roamio's to get skipmode becomes a reality!


I suppose it is nice to dream, but that is wishful thinking. I'll be happy to be proven wrong, but I doubt that it will go anywhere other than SF and Chicago on 12/10.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

zerdian1 said:


> From my several conversations with different TiVo techs and a supervisor today, it seems like the tests are still going on in San Francisco and Chicago and there must have encountered some problems.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't even get the update, I was on the priority list...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

zerdian1 said:


> From my several conversations with different TiVo techs and a supervisor today, it seems like the tests are still going on in San Francisco and Chicago and there must have encountered some problems.
> 
> It seems the third market, Albuquerque, has been postponed or cancelled.
> 
> ...


Not sure what kind of issues they could be having. The feature is national on the Bolt and we have few, if any, problems with it.


----------



## Stop the Crashes (May 24, 2010)

SkipMode is working well for me here in Chicago 60614. One nice feature is that if the start of a show is delayed by football or, like tonight, a presidential address, pressing skip at the beginning of the recording goes right to the beginning of the show.

Of course, if you didn't lengthen the recording time due to an expected delay in the start time, you're still SOL.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

gigaguy said:


> I can't even get the update, I was on the priority list...


Are you sure you typed in your TSN number properly? Maybe you fat-fingered something?


----------



## Xipher83 (Dec 2, 2015)

gigaguy said:


> I can't even get the update, I was on the priority list...


Yeah I am new to TiVo recently (came back after being with Dish the past 10 years) and I still haven't received it yet even though I added it to the list. No biggie, just hope it comes sometime this week.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Xipher83 said:


> Yeah I am new to TiVo recently (came back after being with Dish the past 10 years) and I still haven't received it yet even though I added it to the list. No biggie, just hope it comes sometime this week.


Welcome Xipher83, I'm an ex Disher too (but was an original Tivo early adopter back in the day before Dish) The Tivo world here is so much better.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I am in the same group of Ex Dishers.

I used to have 2 TiVo Series 2's with LifeTime (which TiVo says has expired since they have not been connected in two years), before that I had 3 RePlayTV series 1.

I used and still have 2 Dish Hoppers and 3 Joeys for 10 years as my primary DVRs.

I now have 5 TiVos headed by a 12TB Series 5 Roamio Pro.
If I get SKIPMODE, I will not have to get a BOLT until I get 4K UHDTV.

This summer, I will go back to other house that has our two Dish Hoppers which are now on a 9 month pause.


----------



## Mihalis in KS (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm in Overland Park, Kansas. Two days ago, 12/09/15, I received a notification from TiVo when I turned my TV and TiVo on, that all three features were now available. It took a little figuring out, but I do really like the new features, although the channel logos are nothing that I believe to be something to rave about.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

zerdian1 said:


> ...I used to have 2 TiVo Series 2's with LifeTime (which TiVo says has expired since they have not been connected in two years), before that I had 3 RePlayTV series 1...


How can "Lifetime" expire ESPECIALLY if the units are still in the possession of the original owner? 

I have a Philips Series 1 w/Lifetime that hasn't connected in YEARS - you're saying that if / when I connect it "Lifetime" will be gone. That doesn't sound fair.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

ClearToLand said:


> How can "Lifetime" expire ESPECIALLY if the units are still in the possession of the original owner?


On a different (but related) topic...

My friend has an original Ooma hub that has free lifetime service... He's grandfathered into the old pricing that involves no fees at all once you purchase the hardware (the new plans require you to pay some nominal taxes and surcharges, but the service is claimed to be "free").

They closed his account!!! They weren't waiting for any money...he doesn't owe them a penny...

But apparently, buried in their terms and conditions is a requirement that the service is being "used" or at least "connected"... He had his hardware disconnected and stored away for a long time (not sure how long) and apparently it exceeded the timeframe that the hardware needed to contact their "mothership"...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ClearToLand said:


> How can "Lifetime" expire ESPECIALLY if the units are still in the possession of the original owner?
> 
> I have a Philips Series 1 w/Lifetime that hasn't connected in YEARS - you're saying that if / when I connect it "Lifetime" will be gone. That doesn't sound fair.


Go to your TiVo account and see if the unit is listed, if it is what its status. The TiVo itself will not show Lifetime after sometime of not connecting, but after one call home Lifetime should appear on your TiVo.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

ClearToLand said:


> How can "Lifetime" expire ESPECIALLY if the units are still in the possession of the original owner?





MikeekiM said:


> On a different (but related) topic...
> 
> My friend has an original Ooma hub that has free lifetime service... He's grandfathered into the old pricing that involves no fees at all once you purchase the hardware (the new plans require you to pay some nominal taxes and surcharges, but the service is claimed to be "free").
> 
> ...


Your friend may not owe Ooma a penny, but he may also never have given them a penny (for service anyway). I'm not very familiar with Ooma, but if they offered VoIP service for free (presumably to boost sales of their hardware priced similarly to other hardware lacking free service) it might be reasonable for them to later stop that or start charging for the VoIP service.

The TiVo case is different. TiVo users paid a steep PLS fee to have service for (let's all say it together) the lifetime of the TiVo box. That implies that TiVo will supply software updates sufficient to keep the box compatible with current guide data formats, etc, but not necessarily to add significant new features. As long as the hardware is capable of performing (at least most of) the functions for which it was originally sold, TiVo is committed to keeping it working, morally and probably legally. I guess TiVo could say something like, "Well, the lifetime of your DVR _is_ over, because we're not going to provide it service anymore." But that would be bad PR at best, morally questionable, and arguably an illegal breach of contract.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

lessd said:


> Go to your TiVo account and see if the unit is listed, if it is what its status. The TiVo itself will not show Lifetime after sometime of not connecting, but after one call home Lifetime should appear on your TiVo.


Yes, it's there, *Philips 20 Hour PTV Recorder*, and it shows '*TiVo Lifetime Service*' - so I guess I'm good, for now.

Based on @zerdian1's experience I may be in a 'Limbo State' where *IF* I do connect a countdown timer will start. AFAICT, my Roamio appears to have a 'Must Call Home Before MMDDYY' stored in System Information: TiVo Service Level: *C: 010916*.

I don't think I'll rock this boat right now...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> *On a different (but related) topic...*
> 
> My friend has an original Ooma hub that has free lifetime service... He's grandfathered into the old pricing that involves no fees at all once you purchase the hardware (the new plans require you to pay some nominal taxes and surcharges, but the service is claimed to be "free").
> 
> ...





L David Matheny said:


> Your friend may not owe Ooma a penny, but he may also never have given them a penny (for service anyway). I'm not very familiar with Ooma, but if they offered VoIP service for free (presumably to boost sales of their hardware priced similarly to other hardware lacking free service) it might be reasonable for them to later stop that or start charging for the VoIP service.
> 
> The TiVo case is different. TiVo users paid a steep PLS fee to have service for (let's all say it together) the lifetime of the TiVo box. That implies that TiVo will supply software updates sufficient to keep the box compatible with current guide data formats, etc, but not necessarily to add significant new features. As long as the hardware is capable of performing (at least most of) the functions for which it was originally sold, TiVo is committed to keeping it working, morally and probably legally. I guess TiVo could say something like, "Well, the lifetime of your DVR _is_ over, because we're not going to provide it service anymore." But that would be bad PR at best, morally questionable, and arguably an illegal breach of contract.


Note how I prefaced my post...


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

ClearToLand said:


> Yes, it's there, *Philips 20 Hour PTV Recorder*, and it shows '*TiVo Lifetime Service*' - so I guess I'm good, for now.
> 
> Based on @zerdian1's experience I may be in a 'Limbo State' where *IF* I do connect a countdown timer will start. AFAICT, my Roamio appears to have a 'Must Call Home Before MMDDYY' stored in System Information: TiVo Service Level: *C: 010916*.
> 
> I don't think I'll rock this boat right now...


Good.
You keep your SD units connected, so you will not lose your LIFETIME service. I assume you connect thru a Cable provider or have a converter.
Just connect each 2 years.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

heifer624 said:


> Just a thought.... I wonder if you had a bunch of primetime recordings saved and then re-ran your guided setup with one of the special zipcodes would you then have skipmode on those recordings?


I tried this with San Francisco Ca Zip Code 94111 with no luck.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

heifer624 said:


> I tried this with San Francisco Ca Zip Code 94111 with no luck.


It's very likely the feature is activated by TSN and not zip code. A TSN activated within a test market(SF and Chicago) is probably how it works. There does seem to be at least one hole in that system though as there is a city(Lafayette) right near the middle of the SF market that was apparently left off the activation list. I guess TiVo doesn't understand that Lafayette is well within the SF DMA.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Presuming the local commercials don't throw off the timing...


That's not how it works, so the local commercials would have no effect.

The only issue with doing this is that on e you do it you'll no longer be able to record anything new, since the channels/frequencies wont line up with your new lineup. I'm not sure if the skip data would be retained if you switched and then switched back. Maybe, but that seems like a long process to go though just for skip data on a few shows.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

heifer624 said:


> I tried this with San Francisco Ca Zip Code 94111 with no luck.


I think it takes a couple days to kick on, so you'd have to leave your TiVo set to SF for a while before you'd see it.

They could also be checking IP address locations specifically to prevent this sort of "hack".


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Any news on when this is going to be released nationally?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I think it takes a couple days to kick on, so you'd have to leave your TiVo set to SF for a while before you'd see it.
> 
> They could also be checking IP address locations specifically to prevent this sort of "hack".


You don't think it also involves the TSN? A check of the TSN to verify device registration DMA and/or zip code for the relevant (test)market and the switch is turned on. I can't imagine simply using a zip code would do it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I really don't know. I guess they could be checking the billing address of the account. But if it is controlled by the zip code entered in to GS it could still take a few days before the feature is activated, so it's not really a viable solution.

I guess we could test that. Anyone want to try changing the billing address on their TiVo account to an address in the SF or Chicago areas?


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

I live in Lafayette, ca about 20 miles from SF and still don't have it. 3 or 4 days ago I got a message on my TiVo saying I have skip. Still no skip icons. I have recorded very little new shows this week.


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

c133roamioerrors said:


> I live in Lafayette, ca about 20 miles from SF and still don't have it. 3 or 4 days ago I got a message on my TiVo saying I have skip. Still no skip icons. I have recorded very little new shows this week.


That's strange. I'm in Alamo and have had Skip on Roamio for weeks now.


----------

